# Pacific NW Presbytery Complaint against Leithart Shot Down



## Romans922 (Apr 24, 2009)

De Regnis Duobus: Cult, Culture, and the Christian's Dual Citizenship: Update on Peter Leithart and the Pacific Northwest Presbytery

I think we should all encourage Jason to file a complaint to GA.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> De Regnis Duobus: Cult, Culture, and the Christian's Dual Citizenship: Update on Peter Leithart and the Pacific Northwest Presbytery
> 
> I think we should all encourage Jason to file a complaint to GA.




???


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm generally aware this is about "federal vision" serious error.

The link says the SJC (Standing Judicial Commission) of the PNWP (Pacific Northwest Presbytery) declined to hear the minority report.

Can anyone clarify this? Isn't the SJC a commission of General Assembly, not connected with a presbytery?

Or was this an appeal back to the Presbytery itself to hear the minority report as a complaint that was expected to have been declined (since the Presbytery majority originally cleared the majority report)? In that case, going to the SJC might be a next step?


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 25, 2009)

The SJC of the PNWP is a commission the PNWP made. Not part of the GA. The GA has its own SJC. This was a complaint back to presbytery against the majority report which was adopted. The next step if taken would be to send a complaint to the SJC of the GA.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 25, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> De Regnis Duobus: Cult, Culture, and the Christian's Dual Citizenship: Update on Peter Leithart and the Pacific Northwest Presbytery
> 
> I think we should all encourage Jason to file a complaint to GA.



Second the motion!


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 25, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> The SJC of the PNWP is a commission the PNWP made. Not part of the GA. The GA has its own SJC. This was a complaint back to presbytery against the majority report which was adopted. The next step if taken would be to send a complaint to the SJC of the GA.


I believe the next step would actually be to appeal the decision to the GA who would then hear and rule on the same complaint (BCO 42).


----------

